# Establishing Care -What dx code should



## amber2262 (May 14, 2013)

We are scheduling our new patients for a "meet and greet" appointment to basically establish care. The patient is rescheduled to come back for their physical. What dx code should we use if the patient has no medical issues and/or complaints at the first visit? If we use V70.0 then insurance will not pay for the actual physical they will be getting after the first visit. I need some guidance!


----------



## dclark7 (May 14, 2013)

If there is no medical necessity for the visit you cannot bill.  It would not be appropriate to use V70.0 since the doctor is not doing the physical at the visit.  If your doctor wants to "meet and greet" the patients, then he's providing a free service.  Otherwise you should schedule the patient for a physical (providing they haven't had one by another doctor) and let them meet the doctor then.


----------

